# Terminator Attack Squad



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I started playing an attack squad of 7 Temies with a chaplain. The combination of Lighting claws (re-roll wounds) along with the chaplain (Litanies of hate- re-roll hits) has proven to be devastating. I start with the chaplain on the table and deep-strike the Termies to him using a teleport homer. This helps keep them from being shot up as the get to their destination. The results so far have been outstanding. Last night they obliterated two and a half squads of Chaos Elites/troops along with a demon prince and another HQ (Can't remember what it was) And still had 4 Termies standing in the end. 

Try it and see what you think.k:


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

That i an awesome squad! Used it earlier today at my skl club, and wiped the floor of practically everything! Nice tactic! I've also started to use the Titanhammer squads from Apocolypse (only TH & SS w/ TH & SS commander), which are also pretty awesome


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I tried this with 8 termies and a master with claws too did alright but that was against a fully pimped flyrant in a nidzilla army


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

looks good
i might give it ago soon


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Terminators seem to be getting more and more viable as the tools to kill them are removed, reduced in effect and/or increased in points cost.

A couple of years ago you couldn't really use terminators at all thanks to all the starcannon and plasma death that was fielded, especially in tournament settings. Nowadays armies with 10, 15 or more terminators are starting to get pretty interesting.

I'm probably going to be using quite a lot of terminators in my chaos army. I quite like the idea of slaanesh terminators striking at I5 with power weapons and lightning claws. The combi weapons they have access to are fun as well. They work out pretty cheap too.

Deathwing are perhaps the best. Squads with lightning claws and assault cannons in seem very dangerous, as is the thought of a first turn deep strike onto a ravenwing biker's teleport homer.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I play Dark Angels and the only unit that gets a homer is an attack bike and I have no wish of purchasing one. I just deepstrike 5 termis with my chappy into a building for cover. You only need to roll to scatter once cause the Chappy can start in the squad.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

If you're not already give them furious chage as well.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

How are you delivering your chaplain? Is he in terminator armor as well? If so, it'd be a slow walk to get into into action. Might be better served with a bike or jump pack.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i like to use assualt termies when im not playing guard. i take 7 (3 thunderhammer, 4 lightning claw) with a chaplain. i find the hammers and claws more effective, it also means they can take out tanks and high toughness things.

oh, and an LRC if the squad is smaller. awesome.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Clarification for bloodhound. Ravenwing bikers have, among other things, a "space marine bike with twin-linked bolters and teleport homer".

Deathwing terminators are seriously worth looking at if you want to go for assaulting termies. The ability to mix lightning claws with assault cannon/fist guys in one unit is really special. Combine that with being able to teleport in on turn 1, to a scouting teleport homer no less, and things are really getting interesting. Oh, and you can have them as troops.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I have 1 thunder hammer(for tanks or big guys) and my chaplain has a jump pack. This means he can't be in terminator armour so he is in artificer armour with terminator honours instead. Yes, they do have furious charge. I did however forget to equip them with frags. (won't do that again)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Chaplain can have frags, but models in terminator armour can't use grenades of any description.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

dude, with your set up on your chappy, hes better than any terminator ever could be. he can move 12 each turn, has a 2+ save, a 4+ invun, and a power weapon w 4? attacks on the charge. you dont get much more kick ass than that.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Last night they obliterated two and a half squads of Chaos Elites/troops along with a demon prince and another HQ (Can't remember what it was) And still had 4 Termies standing in the end.


What Damned Fist fails to mention here was that said squads were ALL Tzeentch marked marines and or actual Thousand Sons. Mine actually. One turn saw them charge and destroy (with no attacks back) a Chosen Tzeentch squad, another turn saw them do the same thing to a full 10 man Thousand Sons squad. There MAY have been a Son to two left, don't remember offhand right now but it was insane. They also then went on to kill a Tzeentch Daemon Prince, Slaanesh Sorcerer, and a Greater Daemon. The unit hands down saved the game for him as until they came into play the game was entirely in my hands.

Definitely a great game and a well deserved win for Fist. Of course, the terms are no longer safe when I am around :threaten:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Wraith- Figured out how to deal with them have ya?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Wraith- Figured out how to deal with them have ya?


Already knew, just got excited and went after the wrong target last time lol.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Until next time then....


----------



## yaspro (Nov 24, 2007)

i believe it is better to go down in drop pods because they give u cover (still there are things that get down terminators) so less fire is concentrated on them.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

apart from the small fact that terminators can't take drop pods, as far as i know. they have no need to, the teleport. a drop pod is reserved for those who can't normally deepstrike, like say a dread or a squad of marines


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

As far as I know, just about all codex marine squads can take drop pods.

But in the case of Terminators in a homer-equipped force, you;re better off saving the points and staying with teleport, IMO

The JP on the chaplain is a good idea, but have you considered a bike? Extra toughness and turbo-boost is handy. Plus added firepower from the bolters


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Galahad: If the Chappie is on a bike can he still join with a Terminator squad? If not, the the idea of litneys of hate with the lighting claws would be out the window.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't recall anything prohibiting someone on a bike from joining an infantry squad. I know that it says Space Marine characters with Command Squads can't have a bike, but barring that, there's nothing I know that prohibits a biker IC from joining an infantry squad.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

This is a common (and wonderful) deathwing tactic. Take a Chappy in Termy armor, 5 termies with lightning claws, and Belial. Place them in a Crusader. Have itdrive them up to a large opposing squad and viola.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

How do you fit them all in the LRC?

I know you can have up to like 8 terminators in a LRC, sure...but two ICs can;t be attached to one squad, and only one squad may inhabit a transport. So one of those guys is going to have to hoof it


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Why couldn't you attach two independent characters to a squad? there's nothing anywhere that says otherwise. It's common practice to have a chaplain and captain in the same land raider, bailing out with a minimal bodyguard.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

humm...I must've misread.

I could swear you couldn't join two ICs into the same unit.

Perhaps I'm misremembering the rule prohibiting lone ICS from banding together.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Two ICs can not join to become a single unit but there are no restrictions on two ICs or 5 or 500 joining the same unit.

The sentence you are thinking about is on page 50 of the BRB.. last sentence of the Characters Joining & Leaving Units.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

yep, that's the one.

This is starting to get embarrassing ;-)


----------

